# Top Gear Laptime Sweepstake



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome to the GTROC/GTR Register Top Gear Lap Time Sweepstake.

As you will have seen on the thread http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/94...est-track.html many of you have already guessed how fast the Stig will drive the GT-R round the Top Gear test track. Now it's time to put your money where your mouth is!

Visit http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-52-toV..._top_gear.html to place your £5 bet through the GTROC shop - 30% of your money goes to a very worthwhile cause (CLIC Sargent - Caring for Children and Young People with Cancer : About us).

For your information, the guesses from the original thread are shown below. When you place your bet I will update the list by putting "paid" next to your name. Of course, you can revise your time at the point of placing your bet. I recommend that you go for a unique time to avoid sharing your winnings with others.

1.17.3 GT-R Cowboy
1.17.4 Arch5
1.17.5 OllieMeff (dry track)
1.17.6 Godzilla-RR
1.17.8(4) Rising sun
1.17.8 EvolutionVI
1.17.9 davros
1.18.0 ticketmaster123
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman, MacGTR, Bubble, Tr8kr (sunny day)
1.19.0 First
1.19.1 KINGLEH, sumo69
1.19.2 Cornhoolio
1.19.3 PJCS
1.19.4 Lith, zig-zag
1.19.5 P3RV3RT, OllieMeff (wet track)
1.19.6 supracat (without suspension mods)
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track), axolotl
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc, dwreid
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.2 paulc
1.20.3 bkvj, sin
1.20.6 Slow
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott, Redlineash (damp track)
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.3 evoscott
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

blah blah blah??


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> blah blah blah??


I don't know what you mean - and you can't prove it either!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

paid 

Im standing to what i wrote in the other thread,1.17.8,i dont care if i win or not.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

wibble wibble hatstand....hallucinogenic monkeys.....



Sorry, speaking in "half asleep gibberish again" 

Put me down for 1.20.5


Wonga mcsplonga has been paid!


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

On behalf of all us many thanks for organising this Supraman!!, and to GTROC for their obvious support too!

Ok, have ordered two guesstimates and will change my times to;

1:19.6, and 1:21.4

Cheers, and good luck everyone:clap:


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

supraman said:


> As you will have seen on the thread http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/94...est-track.html many of you have already guessed how fast the Stig will drive the GT-R round the Top Gear test track. Now it's time to put your money where your mouth is!


The link is not working for some reason - or is it at my end


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Bodi said:


> The link is not working for some reason - or is it at my end


Nasty thing that.....

when your end isnt working..


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

hmmm, not sure why. All the pertinent information has been transferred here anyway


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*NAMES IN RED HAVE PAID*

1.17.3 GT-R Cowboy
1.17.4 Arch5
1.17.5 OllieMeff (dry track)
1.17.6 Godzilla-RR
1.17.8(4) Rising sun
1.17.8 EvolutionVI
1.17.9 davros
1.18.0 ticketmaster123
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman, MacGTR, Bubble, Tr8kr (sunny day)
1.19.0 First
1.19.1 KINGLEH, sumo69
1.19.2 Cornhoolio
1.19.3 PJCS
1.19.4 Lith, zig-zag
1.19.5 P3RV3RT, OllieMeff (wet track)
1.19.6 supracat 
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track), axolotl
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc, dwreid
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.2 paulc
1.20.3 bkvj, sin
1.20.6 Slow
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott, Redlineash (damp track)
1.21.4 supracat
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.3 evoscott
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Bodi said:


> The link is not working for some reason - or is it at my end


Can you post up your time and add your name in RED?


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

1.18.2 Bodi


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I guess I asked for that! 

:chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*NAMES IN RED HAVE PAID*

1.17.3 GT-R Cowboy
1.17.4 Arch5
1.17.5 OllieMeff (dry track)
1.17.6 Godzilla-RR
1.17.8(4) Rising sun
1.17.8 EvolutionVI
1.17.9 davros
1.18.0 ticketmaster123
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.2 bodi
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman, MacGTR, Bubble, Tr8kr (sunny day)
1.19.0 First
1.19.1 KINGLEH, sumo69
1.19.2 Cornhoolio
1.19.3 PJCS
1.19.4 Lith, zig-zag
1.19.5 P3RV3RT, OllieMeff (wet track)
1.19.6 supracat 
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track), axolotl
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc, dwreid
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.2 paulc
1.20.3 bkvj, sin
1.20.6 Slow
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott, Redlineash (damp track)
1.21.4 supracat
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.3 evoscott
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)

To help us can you add your *FORUM NAME* after your first name (in brackets) so we can identify you.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*NAMES IN RED HAVE PAID*

1.17.3 GT-R Cowboy
1.17.4 Arch5
1.17.5 OllieMeff (dry track)
1.17.6 Godzilla-RR
1.17.8(4) Rising sun
1.17.8 EvolutionVI
1.17.9 davros
1.18.0 ticketmaster123
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.2 bodi
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman, MacGTR, Bubble, Tr8kr (sunny day)
1.19.0 First
1.19.1 KINGLEH, sumo69
1.19.2 Cornhoolio
1.19.3 PJCS
1.19.4 Lith, zig-zag
1.19.5 P3RV3RT, OllieMeff (wet track)
1.19.6 supracat 
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track), axolotl
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc, dwreid
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.2 paulc
1.20.3 bkvj, sin
1.20.5 Charles Charlie
1.20.6 Slow
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott, Redlineash (damp track)
1.21.4 supracat
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.3 evoscott
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)

To help us can you add your *FORUM NAME* after your first name (in brackets) so we can identify you.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who's contributed so far.

For those of you who don't already know, the new series of Top Gear starts this Sunday (22/06/2008) at 8pm on BBC2. Thankfully, BBC - Top Gear - Next Episode suggests that the GT-R will not be appearing in the first episode so there's still plenty of time to take part in the sweepstake. However, it's definitely coming - Top Gear TV news - Series 11 countdown: GT-R v Bullet Train - 2008 - News - Top Gear! :squintdan


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

you must be psychic suprabro'. i was just wondering when tg was coming back on air. am getting fed up with all the old repeats on dave channel!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

SKY+ is set and ready to rock!

But why on earth isnt the BBC filming TG in HD FFS??


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Clarkson in Hi-Def! YUK!!!! uke:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

back to the topic................




Fuggles said:


> *NAMES IN RED HAVE PAID*
> 
> 1.17.3 GT-R Cowboy
> 1.17.4 Arch5
> ...


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice - thanks for organising this  Now if I understand correctly 1st place goes to the CLOSEST time?

Also, I know this is possibly a silly question - but what happens if they never actually run it on the Top Gear track? I know that does happen, as the GTR vs. Train episode is obviously filmed in Japan so its almost definitely not going to be that episode, and the Veyron has appeared in Top Gear a couple of times but was never run on the test track.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

i know that might be a possibility but i cant imagine for a minute that the Stig wouldn't want to get his paws on it round the track.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Then we'll get someone else to drive an R35 on the track another day


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*NAMES IN RED HAVE PAID*

1.17.3 GT-R Cowboy
1.17.4 Arch5
1.17.5 OllieMeff (dry track)
1.17.6 Godzilla-RR
1.17.8(4) Rising sun
1.17.8 EvolutionVI
1.17.9 davros
1.18.0 ticketmaster123
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.2 bodi
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman, MacGTR, Bubble, Tr8kr (sunny day)
1.19.0 First
1.19.1 KINGLEH, sumo69
1.19.2 Cornhoolio
1.19.3 PJCS
1.19.4 Lith, zig-zag
1.19.5 P3RV3RT, OllieMeff (wet track)
1.19.6 supracat 
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track), axolotl
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc, dwreid
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.2 paulc
1.20.3 bkvj, sin
1.20.5 Charles Charlie
1.20.6 Slow
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott, Redlineash (damp track)
1.21.4 supracat
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.3 evoscott
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)

To help us can you add your *FORUM NAME* (in brackets) on your name/address field of the booking form so we can identify you.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Lith said:


> Nice - thanks for organising this  Now if I understand correctly 1st place goes to the CLOSEST time?
> 
> Also, I know this is possibly a silly question - but what happens if they never actually run it on the Top Gear track? I know that does happen, as the GTR vs. Train episode is obviously filmed in Japan so its almost definitely not going to be that episode, and the Veyron has appeared in Top Gear a couple of times but was never run on the test track.


If it's going to happen, it will almost certainly be that episode, although probably with a different car. That is the tradition - do a piece about the car and then finish off with the lap. You're right about the Veyron but I seem to remember that Bugatti refused to let TG take it round the track. I would guess that Nissan will be desperate for the GT-R to post a time. I wouldn't be surprised if the 2010 order book filled up the next day. Of course, then Nissan will change all 2010 deliveries to a lottery!

Speaking of which, if the Stig doesn't drive the GT-R round the track then we could make this a lottery too! How appropriate would that be?


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

I think I should formalise a few rules:

The winner will be the person closest to the actual time.
If there are guesses either side of the time (e.g. the actual time is 1.20.0 but we only have guesses for 1.19.9 and 1.20.1) then the LOWER time will win. Sorry if this seems unfair, but I've just realised that any other approach might cause multiple winners and, even more likely, multiple runners up. Think of it like Black Jack.
The lower time rule will also apply to 2nd and 3rd place if appropriate.
I would prefer it if everybody picked a unique time, but as we want to make as much money as possible for the charity, I'm not going to make it "first-come, first-served". Why stir up bad memories???  
If there is a two-way tie for first place, then all the money for 1st and 2nd place will be split equally amonst the winners.
If there is a three-way tie for first place, then all the money for 1st, 2nd and 3rd place will be split equally amongst the winners.
If there is a two-way tie for second place, then all the money for 2nd and 3rd place will be split equally amongst the runners up.
If more than 3 people guess the winning time, or if there is only one winner and more than 2 people guess the runner up then we will split the relevant prize money equally.

I've just come up with this off the top of my head, so, if something doesn't make sense, or I haven't considered a possibility, please tell me now before there are too many bets so that I can revise the rules.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Nothing wrong with that. works for me


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Lith said:


> Nice - thanks for organising this  Now if I understand correctly 1st place goes to the CLOSEST time?
> 
> Also, I know this is possibly a silly question - but what happens if they never actually run it on the Top Gear track? I know that does happen, as the GTR vs. Train episode is obviously filmed in Japan so its almost definitely not going to be that episode, and the Veyron has appeared in Top Gear a couple of times but was never run on the test track.




i'm glad someone else mentioned this first as i didn't want to mention it and be wrong lol

new series starts sunday and runs for 6 episodes right. from their website states: Power tests featuring the Ferrari F430 Scuderia, Alfa Romeo 8C and Mercedes CLK Black, to name but a few. (a few likely means new evo x and subuaru? which have been uk released)

Last i heard from BBC they hadn't had a car round the track yet. As they were interested in using my car for some bits. If it hasn't been done by now they're cutting it very fine for this series. It probably makes more sense doing it in next series using a euro spec model ? what with tg being a UK program and all.

Sorry i don't want to stop anyone putting a cheeky bet on it

If it doesn't happen lets just have a gtroc meet at dunsfold, 35vs34vs33vs32 opcorn:


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Last i heard from BBC they hadn't had a car round the track yet. As they were interested in using my car for some bits. If it hasn't been done by now they're cutting it very fine for this series. It probably makes more sense doing it in next series using a euro spec model ? what with tg being a UK program and all.
> 
> Sorry i don't want to stop anyone putting a cheeky bet on it


Well if it doesn't happen this series, it will happen eventually, so it will just give us more time to generate more money for the sick kids!

Don't be put off! To quote Bob Geldof, "give us your fookin' money"!


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

*NAMES IN RED HAVE PAID*

Slow had paid!

1.17.3 GT-R Cowboy
1.17.4 Arch5
1.17.5 OllieMeff (dry track)
1.17.6 Godzilla-RR
1.17.8(4) Rising sun
1.17.8 EvolutionVI
1.17.9 davros
1.18.0 ticketmaster123
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.2 bodi
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman, MacGTR, Bubble, Tr8kr (sunny day)
1.19.0 First
1.19.1 KINGLEH, sumo69
1.19.2 Cornhoolio
1.19.3 PJCS
1.19.4 Lith, zig-zag
1.19.5 P3RV3RT, OllieMeff (wet track)
1.19.6 supracat 
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track), axolotl
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc, dwreid
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.2 paulc
1.20.3 bkvj, sin
1.20.5 Charles Charlie
1.20.6 Slow
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott, Redlineash (damp track)
1.21.4 supracat
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.3 evoscott
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)

To help us can you add your *FORUM NAME* (in brackets) on your name/address field of the booking form so we can identify you.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I can see some very well known names on that list. Come on peeps. 40% of the money raised goes to a charity for children wih cancer.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

Come on guys - loads of you came up with guesses originally - £5 aint a lot to ask with most of it going to very worthy cause!:clap:


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

And whos pockets does the remaining 60% go to? Why not be generous and give 100% to charity?


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

comes back to some of us of course. - gotta be a wee wager in there to make it fun.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

In case anyone can't find the link: http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-52-toView_245-r35_gt_r_and_bbc_top_gear.html


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> In case anyone can't find the link: http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-52-toView_245-r35_gt_r_and_bbc_top_gear.html


put my bet on but not showing on the list as paid.

FYI maxxwaxx = nick brunt

cheers


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*Supraman *is doing a daily catch up on those paid. I suspect not being a weekday he may wait until Monday (but I may be wrong). Anyone who updates the forum with their guess is confirmed and cross-checked with payments. Anyone that makes a payment alone will either be updated by us or will receive an email requesting confirmation of time chosen. I hope that makes sense; it does to me :chuckle:


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

clear as mud - just dont change your mind from 'first come first served' at the last minute!


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

rogerdavis said:


> And whos pockets does the remaining 60% go to? Why not be generous and give 100% to charity?


The answer to that question is clearly stated at http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-52-toView_245-r35_gt_r_and_bbc_top_gear.html. It started off purely as a sweepstake and then Fuggles suggested the charity element. Personally, I thought that the prospect of winning some money would encourage more people to pay, which would benefit the charity in the long run.

Speaking of being "generous", have you donated your money yet?


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

maxxwaxx said:


> put my bet on but not showing on the list as paid.
> 
> FYI maxxwaxx = nick brunt
> 
> cheers


Sorry Nick. I thought someone had sent you an email to clarify your forum name. I did have a note of your payment but I had no way of linking your forum name to your order. This is a common problem, which is why we've started asking people to put their forum name in brackets somewhere in the name/address field of their order.

In fact, I have a similar problem with a payment that I received today at 19:01 on Saturday from a kindly doctor. Doctor Who?

You've been marked as "paid" now.

*NAMES IN RED HAVE PAID*

1.17.3 GT-R Cowboy
1.17.4 Arch5
1.17.5 OllieMeff (dry track)
1.17.6 Godzilla-RR
1.17.8(4) Rising sun
1.17.8 EvolutionVI
1.17.9 davros
1.18.0 ticketmaster123
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.2 bodi
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman, MacGTR, Bubble, Tr8kr (sunny day)
1.19.0 First
1.19.1 KINGLEH, sumo69
1.19.2 Cornhoolio
1.19.3 PJCS
1.19.4 Lith, zig-zag
1.19.5 P3RV3RT, OllieMeff (wet track)
1.19.6 supracat 
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track), axolotl
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc, dwreid
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.2 paulc
1.20.3 bkvj, sin
1.20.5 Charles Charlie
1.20.6 Slow
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott, Redlineash (damp track)
1.21.4 supracat
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.3 evoscott
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)

To help us can you add your *FORUM NAME* (in brackets) on your name/address field of the booking form so we can identify you.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Some say, that they can afford to spend well over £50,000 on a car (and possibly even £1,900 on sat-nav, £1,400 on silver paint and £500 on mats!)...
...and that trips to Silverstone or the Nurburgring hardly dent their bank balances.
All we know is, GT-R forum members are tight with their money!

C'mon folks. We had 300 guesses on the original poll when it was free. Now, that it costs £5, only 10 of us have coughed up £55 so far - 8 people on Wednesday and only a single person on Thursday and Saturday. That's only £16.50 for the charity. Surely we can do better than that?

Supracat has even paid for 2 guesses. I'm going to do the same. If some of us are contributing twice, then surely most of us can contribute once?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

that's not even a full tank of gas is it? i don't think it's a case of people being tight, more that they're being lazy. could always lock them out from the R35 rooms until they cough up


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

If you ignore the opening credits, what was the first car that appeared (albeit very briefly) on the new series of Top Gear, which started tonight? You've guessed it! :clap: 

That's Jeremy's way of telling you all to cough up! uke:


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Axolotl has paid.

*NAMES IN RED HAVE PAID*

1.17.3 GT-R Cowboy
1.17.4 Arch5
1.17.5 OllieMeff (dry track)
1.17.6 Godzilla-RR
1.17.8(4) Rising sun
1.17.8 EvolutionVI
1.17.9 davros
1.18.0 ticketmaster123
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.2 bodi
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman, MacGTR, Bubble, Tr8kr (sunny day)
1.19.0 First
1.19.1 KINGLEH, sumo69
1.19.2 Cornhoolio
1.19.3 PJCS
1.19.4 Lith, zig-zag
1.19.5 P3RV3RT, OllieMeff (wet track)
1.19.6 supracat 
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track), axolotl
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc, dwreid
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.2 paulc
1.20.3 bkvj, sin
1.20.5 Charles Charlie
1.20.6 Slow
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott, Redlineash (damp track)
1.21.4 supracat
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.3 evoscott
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)

To help us can you add your *FORUM NAME* (in brackets) on your name/address field of the booking form so we can identify you.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Ah, a bit of momentum at last! Rich-GT has paid.

This is the Sweepstake as it currently stands for the people who've paid.

Evolution VI	1.17.8
bodi 1.18.2
tokyogtr 1.18.5
supraman 1.18.8
Rich-GT 1.18.9
supracat 1.19.6
Axolotl 1.19.7
dwreid 1.19.8
charles charlie	1.20.5
slow 1.20.6
supracat 1.21.4
maxxwaxx	1.21.8

And this is the full list.

*NAMES IN RED HAVE PAID*

1.17.3 GT-R Cowboy
1.17.4 Arch5
1.17.5 OllieMeff (dry track)
1.17.6 Godzilla-RR
1.17.8(4) Rising sun
1.17.8 EvolutionVI
1.17.9 davros
1.18.0 ticketmaster123
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.2 bodi
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman, MacGTR, Bubble, Tr8kr (sunny day)
1.18.9 Rich-GT
1.19.0 First
1.19.1 KINGLEH, sumo69
1.19.2 Cornhoolio
1.19.3 PJCS
1.19.4 Lith, zig-zag
1.19.5 P3RV3RT, OllieMeff (wet track)
1.19.6 supracat 
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track), axolotl
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc, dwreid
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.2 paulc
1.20.3 bkvj, sin
1.20.5 Charles Charlie
1.20.6 Slow
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott, Redlineash (damp track)
1.21.4 supracat
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.3 evoscott
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)

To help us can you add your *FORUM NAME* (in brackets) on your name/address field of the booking form so we can identify you.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

now is that the Spec V or not ?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The Spec-V isn't out yet so it wont be that.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

testing in Japan and the Ring tho !


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Steve said:


> testing in Japan and the Ring tho !


First things first! We'll do the Spec-V if this sweepstake is a success. However, we all expect Top Gear to be testing the standard car this series (the current rumour is episode 4). It's far too early in its development for Nissan to release the Spec-V to TV companies.


----------



## Pugwash (Mar 6, 2007)

Should I be worried that the payment screen says that it contains secure and non-secure information and that the little security lock icon is not shown?


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

rogerdavis said:


> And whos pockets does the remaining 60% go to? Why not be generous and give 100% to charity?


If i should win you can have the lot - it's a good cause - and make sure you get the tax for it also.
:shy:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Don't worry Pugwash, it is totally secure and is used every day by members and non-members to book for events and order all sorts of stuff.




supraman said:


> This is the Sweepstake as it currently stands for the people who've paid.
> 
> Evolution VI	1.17.8
> bodi 1.18.2
> ...


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

I can't believe this has slipped off the front page already. Oh look, it's back to the top!

Any chance this could be made "sticky"?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The trouble with Stickies is often people don't even notice they're there becasue they're not moving around with the rest of the discussions.


----------



## Thepitwall.com (Oct 18, 2007)

As I know where it ranked on the board at TG (though not the exact time) am I allowed to enter?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

so they have already done the timed lap then?


----------



## Thepitwall.com (Oct 18, 2007)

So I am led to believe. In a black UK registered car. I have even driven the car myself.


----------



## paulc (Mar 5, 2008)

Thepitwall.com said:


> As I know where it ranked on the board at TG (though not the exact time) am I allowed to enter?


I'm sure you aren't allowed to tell us the time it acheived, but by entering surely we will all know and you will win all of the dosh!


----------



## Thepitwall.com (Oct 18, 2007)

In all honesty I dont know its time. Only its position on the board.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Will we be impressed with the position on the board mate? Is it in good company and do you know if it was a dry lap?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Maybe we should put the price of the sweepstake up now there's additional information coming in. After all it is for charity


----------



## Thepitwall.com (Oct 18, 2007)

it surprised me.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Not giving much away then eh :thumbsup:


----------



## andy g (Mar 1, 2005)

Thepitwall.com said:


> it surprised me.


A good surprise or bad one??


----------



## paulc (Mar 5, 2008)

Thepitwall.com said:


> it surprised me.


Enough cloak and dagger stuff!.
Please tell us as much as you know. Note you are recent forum member - have you pre-ordered?. 
Are we gonna be happy (can you at least tell us that much)?????


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

As this is a Sweepstake to raise money for charity I think only those that have contributed should be able to ask questions.  In addition I think that answers shoud only be given in small doses as the contributions increase.

Hey guys £55k for a car and you can't even put your hands in your pocket for a fiver to raise money for a children's charity!!!!!! come on!


----------



## Thepitwall.com (Oct 18, 2007)

paulc said:


> Enough cloak and dagger stuff!.
> Please tell us as much as you know. Note you are recent forum member - have you pre-ordered?.
> Are we gonna be happy (can you at least tell us that much)?????


The car has been delimited for the run. So I expect Ben was given the best possible chance to prove the cars capability. 

I havent pre-ordered, I dont want one.

I think whoever gets the time right will be


----------



## Pugwash (Mar 6, 2007)

I paid sometime ago and my name is not red yet. Can anyone confirm if my money arrived?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Yes but maybe we don't know what time you put. Send a PM to *supraman *with your time and name so he can reconcile it against the order


----------



## Pugwash (Mar 6, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> Yes but maybe we don't know what time you put. Send a PM to *supraman *with your time and name so he can reconcile it against the order


That could the problem, I didn't put a time, I didn't think I needed to as my name was already in the original list. I'll PM supraman as you say. Ta


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Pugwash, sorry about the delay.

Evolution VI	1.17.8
bodi 1.18.2
tokyogtr 1.18.5
supraman 1.18.8
Rich-GT 1.18.9
supracat 1.19.6
Axolotl 1.19.7
dwreid 1.19.8
charles charlie	1.20.5
slow 1.20.6
supracat 1.21.4
maxxwaxx	1.21.8
Pugwash 1.22.4

And this is the full list.

*NAMES IN RED HAVE PAID*

1.17.3 GT-R Cowboy
1.17.4 Arch5
1.17.5 OllieMeff (dry track)
1.17.6 Godzilla-RR
1.17.8(4) Rising sun
1.17.8 EvolutionVI
1.17.9 davros
1.18.0 ticketmaster123
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.2 bodi
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman, MacGTR, Bubble, Tr8kr (sunny day)
1.18.9 Rich-GT
1.19.0 First
1.19.1 KINGLEH, sumo69
1.19.2 Cornhoolio
1.19.3 PJCS
1.19.4 Lith, zig-zag
1.19.5 P3RV3RT, OllieMeff (wet track)
1.19.6 supracat 
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track), axolotl
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc, dwreid
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.2 paulc
1.20.3 bkvj, sin
1.20.5 Charles Charlie
1.20.6 Slow
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott, Redlineash (damp track)
1.21.4 supracat
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.3 evoscott
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)

To help us can you add your *FORUM NAME* (in brackets) on your name/address field of the booking form so we can identify you.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i get the feeling a lot of people who put their names down originially are now avoiding this thread... but i have an idea how to get them to look in here again and dish out some dosh for the kiddies....


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

excellent  Can you liaise with supraman on this as it was his idea? Thank you


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

too late... already done it...


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

I have an idea too, but I'll wait and see what sort of response we get after tokyogtr's new thread.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks to paulc for taking part.

This is the Sweepstake as it currently stands for the people who've paid.

Evolution VI	1.17.8
bodi 1.18.2
tokyogtr 1.18.5
supraman 1.18.8
Rich-GT 1.18.9
supracat 1.19.6
Axolotl 1.19.7
dwreid 1.19.8
paulc 1.20.2
charles charlie	1.20.5
slow 1.20.6
supracat 1.21.4
maxxwaxx	1.21.8
Pugwash 1.22.4

And this is the full list.

*NAMES IN RED HAVE PAID*

1.17.3 GT-R Cowboy
1.17.4 Arch5
1.17.5 OllieMeff (dry track)
1.17.6 Godzilla-RR - BANNED
1.17.8(4) Rising sun
1.17.8 EvolutionVI
1.17.9 davros
1.18.0 ticketmaster123
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.2 bodi
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman, MacGTR, Bubble, Tr8kr (sunny day)
1.18.9 Rich-GT
1.19.0 First
1.19.1 KINGLEH, sumo69
1.19.2 Cornhoolio
1.19.3 PJCS
1.19.4 Lith, zig-zag
1.19.5 P3RV3RT, OllieMeff (wet track)
1.19.6 supracat 
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track), axolotl
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc, dwreid
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.2 paulc
1.20.3 bkvj, sin
1.20.5 Charles Charlie
1.20.6 Slow
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott, Redlineash (damp track)
1.21.4 supracat
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.3 evoscott
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)

To help us can you add your *FORUM NAME* (in brackets) on your name/address field of the booking form so we can identify you.


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

i'm going to say a time of 1.17.7.....thought i'd be a bit optimistic since it is a bit of a nurburgring killer so why not (dry good conditions)


----------



## goldbrew (Dec 30, 2007)

Its 1.20.4 for me please. Paid .Well done for organising this and good luck all.


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

Have two times listed above so paid £10 today 
Forgot to add my forum name while paying sorry


----------



## Al_s13 (Sep 19, 2004)

1:19.3 for me please, just paid, Alan - Al_s13. Can we put a bet on for the Stig to crash?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Excellent idea!


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

Guys, is there a way for me to pay through paypal?

I feel much more comfortable using it. Any idea?


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Chamber, goldbrew, TrickyB (x 2!), Al_s13, and Hazardous have all recorded their guesses today. I received another guess too, but I haven't worked out who it was from yet!

Nice one lads, that's a big improvement! We almost doubled our numbers in a single day. :clap: Also, many thanks to tokyogtr for generating some more interest in the sweepstake.

This is the sweepstake as it currently stands for the people who've paid.

Chamber 1.17.7
Evolution VI	1.17.8
bodi 1.18.2
TrickyB 1.18.3 (dry track)
tokyogtr 1.18.5
supraman 1.18.8
Rich-GT 1.18.9
Al_s13 1.19.3
supracat 1.19.6
Axolotl 1.19.7
TrickyB 1.19.7 (wet track)
dwreid 1.19.8
paulc 1.20.2
goldbrew 1.20.4
charles charlie	1.20.5
slow 1.20.6
supracat 1.21.4
maxxwaxx	1.21.8
Pugwash 1.22.4
Hazardous	1.23.3

And this is the full list.

*NAMES IN RED HAVE PAID*

1.17.3 GT-R Cowboy
1.17.4 Arch5
1.17.5 OllieMeff (dry track)
1.17.6 Godzilla-RR - BANNED
1.17.7 Chamber
1.17.8(4) Rising sun
1.17.8 EvolutionVI
1.17.9 davros
1.18.0 ticketmaster123
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.2 bodi
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman, MacGTR, Bubble, Tr8kr (sunny day)
1.18.9 Rich-GT
1.19.0 First
1.19.1 KINGLEH, sumo69
1.19.2 Cornhoolio
1.19.3 PJCS, Al_s13
1.19.4 Lith, zig-zag
1.19.5 P3RV3RT, OllieMeff (wet track)
1.19.6 supracat 
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track), axolotl
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc, dwreid
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.2 paulc
1.20.3 bkvj, sin
1.20.4 goldbrew
1.20.5 Charles Charlie
1.20.6 Slow
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott, Redlineash (damp track)
1.21.4 supracat
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.3 evoscott
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)
1.23.3 Hazardous

To help us can you add your *FORUM NAME* (in brackets) on your name/address field of the booking form so we can identify you.


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

it's hotting up in here, i decided to vote based on tokyogtr's post


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

davros and Spazpeker have joined the party!

This is the sweepstake as it currently stands for the people who've paid.

Chamber 1.17.7
Evolution VI	1.17.8
davros 1.17.9
Spazpeker	1.18.0
bodi 1.18.2
TrickyB 1.18.3 (dry track)
tokyogtr 1.18.5
supraman 1.18.8
Rich-GT 1.18.9
Al_s13 1.19.3
supracat 1.19.6
Axolotl 1.19.7
TrickyB 1.19.7 (wet track)
dwreid 1.19.8
paulc 1.20.2
goldbrew 1.20.4
charles charlie	1.20.5
slow 1.20.6
supracat 1.21.4
maxxwaxx	1.21.8
Pugwash 1.22.4
Hazardous	1.23.3

And this is the full list.

*NAMES IN RED HAVE PAID*

1.17.3 GT-R Cowboy
1.17.4 Arch5
1.17.5 OllieMeff (dry track)
1.17.6 Godzilla-RR - BANNED
1.17.7 Chamber
1.17.8(4) Rising sun
1.17.8 EvolutionVI
1.17.9 davros
1.18.0 ticketmaster123, Spazpeker
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.2 bodi
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman, MacGTR, Bubble, Tr8kr (sunny day)
1.18.9 Rich-GT
1.19.0 First
1.19.1 KINGLEH, sumo69
1.19.2 Cornhoolio
1.19.3 PJCS, Al_s13
1.19.4 Lith, zig-zag
1.19.5 P3RV3RT, OllieMeff (wet track)
1.19.6 supracat 
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track), axolotl
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc, dwreid
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.2 paulc
1.20.3 bkvj, sin
1.20.4 goldbrew
1.20.5 Charles Charlie
1.20.6 Slow
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott, Redlineash (damp track)
1.21.4 supracat
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.3 evoscott
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)
1.23.3 Hazardous

To help us can you add your *FORUM NAME* (in brackets) on your name/address field of the booking form so we can identify you.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

First said:


> Guys, is there a way for me to pay through paypal?


No. We've invested in a secure credit card system. Paypal charges are uncompetitive.


----------



## Mguby (Jul 4, 2008)

Lets see, the fastest was the Ascari A10, and that did aroudn 1:17.somethingsomething...and The GT-R probably weighs 1.5x-2x the Ascari's weight, so I'll have to guess...

1:22.6


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Mguby said:


> Lets see, the fastest was the Ascari A10, and that did aroudn 1:17.somethingsomething...and The GT-R probably weighs 1.5x-2x the Ascari's weight, so I'll have to guess...
> 
> 1:22.6


i'm assuming that guess came with the donation too?


----------



## Pugwash (Mar 6, 2007)

Rubbish!!!

People are guessing higher - bangs goes my "the price is right" tactic just going one pound (on this case 0.1 sec) above the highest bid


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

I meant to guess 1.20.3 rather than 1.23.3. Could you change this for me? If not, no worries dont really mind. Thanks,


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Check out http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/100573-double-your-money.html


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Hazardous said:


> I meant to guess 1.20.3 rather than 1.23.3. Could you change this for me? If not, no worries dont really mind. Thanks,


No problem. Done.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Mguby said:


> Lets see, the fastest was the Ascari A10, and that did aroudn 1:17.somethingsomething...and The GT-R probably weighs 1.5x-2x the Ascari's weight, so I'll have to guess...
> 
> 1:22.6





tokyogtr said:


> i'm assuming that guess came with the donation too?


Nope. There was no donation with this guess. Mguby, check out http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-52-toView_245-r35_gt_r_and_bbc_top_gear.html


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Pugwash said:


> Rubbish!!!
> 
> People are guessing higher - bangs goes my "the price is right" tactic just going one pound (on this case 0.1 sec) above the highest bid


You've just been reinstated at the bottom. Aren't you betting at the wrong end?


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

We've received 22 payments of £5, so there's £110 in the pot. That's:

£44 to the winner
£22 to the runner-up
£11 to 3rd-place
£33 to charity

This is the Sweepstake as it currently stands for the people who've paid.

Chamber 1.17.7
Evolution VI	1.17.8
davros 1.17.9
Spazpeker	1.18.0
bodi 1.18.2
TrickyB 1.18.3 (dry track)
tokyogtr 1.18.5
supraman 1.18.8
Rich-GT 1.18.9
Al_s13 1.19.3
supracat 1.19.6
Axolotl 1.19.7
TrickyB 1.19.7 (wet track)
dwreid 1.19.8
paulc 1.20.2
Hazardous	1.20.3
goldbrew 1.20.4
charles charlie	1.20.5
slow 1.20.6
supracat 1.21.4
maxxwaxx	1.21.8
Pugwash 1.22.4

And this is the full list.

*NAMES IN RED HAVE PAID*

1.17.3 GT-R Cowboy
1.17.4 Arch5
1.17.5 OllieMeff (dry track)
1.17.6 Godzilla-RR - BANNED
1.17.7 Chamber
1.17.8(4) Rising sun
1.17.8 EvolutionVI
1.17.9 davros
1.18.0 ticketmaster123, Spazpeker
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.2 bodi
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman, MacGTR, Bubble, Tr8kr (sunny day)
1.18.9 Rich-GT
1.19.0 First
1.19.1 KINGLEH, sumo69
1.19.2 Cornhoolio
1.19.3 PJCS, Al_s13
1.19.4 Lith, zig-zag
1.19.5 P3RV3RT, OllieMeff (wet track)
1.19.6 supracat 
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track), axolotl
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc, dwreid
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.2 paulc
1.20.3 bkvj, sin, Hazardous
1.20.4 goldbrew
1.20.5 Charles Charlie
1.20.6 Slow
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott, Redlineash (damp track)
1.21.4 supracat
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.3 evoscott
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)

To help us can you add your *FORUM NAME* (in brackets) on your name/address field of the booking form so we can identify you.


----------



## Pugwash (Mar 6, 2007)

supraman said:


> You've just been reinstated at the bottom. Aren't you betting at the wrong end?


It's not going to be quicker than 1:17.7 so no. 1:22.4 would make the GTR faster than some seriously quick cars, Noble M15, Murcielago, Zonda, Koenigsegg etc etc.

Still think it will be wet, damp, oil, or something to make it slower - don't trust JC as far as I can dribble, and it's his show!!


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

i admit i am optimistic in that prediction but what have i got to lose, some of it's going to charity at least or all depending on who wins i think, if its wet i'm guessing it would be a 1:20.8


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok I paid. Its under Order ID: 4DAC816F-9DEEB323-BF662F04-4D9A7962

Cheers! For charity!


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Just paid my £5 - if I win it'll all go back to the charity. I'm the 1.20.3 listed as bkvj above....if anyone can change colour to red please do so!


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Sorry should have put my forum name on order but forgot.

Order ID: 8EB16583-D911ED46-BD00B03C-01FB83D0

I doubled to 10, if I win all goes to charity. Can you put down a 1.19.5 for me please.


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

aren't we taking a chance on the weather being dry or wet, if we said a dry time and it turns out to be wet(mild/very/greasy whatever) then our guesses are pointless and vice versa

can they be put for a time for both weather types? (DRY/WET) so mine would be 1:17.7/1:20.8

can we have a dry and wet times list? or is that besides the point......the other way is to have 2 individual predictions


----------



## Redlineash (Jul 16, 2007)

*Redlineash*

I've just donated.

Stick to my original time of 1 minute 20.8seconds.

*1.20.8 Redlineash*.

Thanks for organising chaps!

Ash


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

rblvjenkins, First, Redlineash and tomgtr have all submitted their guesses.

We've now had:

26 regular guesses (26 x £5) = £130
5 additional contributions to the charity (5 x £5) = £25

So, the prize fund is as follows:

£52 to the winner
£26 to the runner-up
£13 to 3rd-place
£39 + £25 = £64 to charity

This is the Sweepstake as it currently stands for the people who've paid.

Chamber 1.17.7
Evolution VI	1.17.8
davros 1.17.9
Spazpeker	1.18.0
bodi 1.18.2
TrickyB 1.18.3 (dry track)
tokyogtr 1.18.5
supraman 1.18.8
Rich-GT 1.18.9
First 1.19.0
Al_s13 1.19.3
tomgtr 1.19.5
supracat 1.19.6
Axolotl 1.19.7
TrickyB 1.19.7 (wet track)
dwreid 1.19.8
paulc 1.20.2
Hazardous	1.20.3
rblvjenkins	1.20.3
goldbrew 1.20.4
charles charlie	1.20.5
slow 1.20.6
Redlineash 1.20.8
supracat 1.21.4
maxxwaxx	1.21.8
Pugwash 1.22.4

And this is the full list.

*NAMES IN RED HAVE PAID*

1.17.3 GT-R Cowboy
1.17.4 Arch5
1.17.5 OllieMeff (dry track)
1.17.6 Godzilla-RR - BANNED
1.17.7 Chamber
1.17.8(4) Rising sun
1.17.8 EvolutionVI
1.17.9 davros
1.18.0 ticketmaster123, Spazpeker
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.2 bodi
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman, MacGTR, Bubble, Tr8kr (sunny day)
1.18.9 Rich-GT
1.19.0 First
1.19.1 KINGLEH, sumo69
1.19.2 Cornhoolio
1.19.3 PJCS, Al_s13
1.19.4 Lith, zig-zag
1.19.5 P3RV3RT, OllieMeff (wet track), tomgtr
1.19.6 supracat 
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track), axolotl
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc, dwreid
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.2 paulc
1.20.3 rblvjenkins, sin, Hazardous
1.20.4 goldbrew
1.20.5 Charles Charlie
1.20.6 Slow
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott, Redlineash (damp track)
1.21.4 supracat
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.3 evoscott
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)

To help us can you add your *FORUM NAME* (in brackets) on your name/address field of the booking form so we can identify you.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

tomgtr said:


> Sorry should have put my forum name on order but forgot.
> 
> Order ID: 8EB16583-D911ED46-BD00B03C-01FB83D0
> 
> I doubled to 10, if I win all goes to charity. Can you put down a 1.19.5 for me please.


Thanks for the extra fiver. You can have another guess if you want, perhaps for a damp/wet track?


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Looking at recent summers not a bad idea! 1.20.5 on a wet track then please.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Chamber said:


> can they be put for a time for both weather types? (DRY/WET) so mine would be 1:17.7/1:20.8


If you want a guess for both weather types, you will need to pay another £5. TrickyB has already done this.


Chamber said:


> can we have a dry and wet times list? or is that besides the point......the other way is to have 2 individual predictions


OK, I will change to two separate lists the next time I do an update. If Clarkson puts a "w" next to the time that he puts on the board, then the wet/damp list will apply, otherwise the dry list will apply. Hopefully, this will encourage people to make 2 bets (for £10) and generate more money for the charity.

Any guesses that haven't specifically mentioned the weather conditions will be placed on the dry list. I am happy to move any current guesses into a different list if required at no extra charge. Just let me know.

FOR THE SAKE OF CLARITY, ONLY 1 LIST WILL APPLY. THE PERSON WITH THE CLOSEST TIME ON THE RELEVANT LIST WILL BE THE WINNER. IF, FOR EXAMPLE, SOMEBODY HAS THE EXACT TIME ON THE DRY LIST, BUT THE GT-R ACHIEVES IT ON A WET TRACK, THEN IT WILL NOT COUNT.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

.... and if he puts "mildly moist"?


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> .... and if he puts "mildly moist"?


Ah, I didn't think about that! Let's say that if he puts any extra letters against the time, then the wet/damp list applies.

I'm getting "mildly moist" at the prospect of next week's episode!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Okay and the sweepstake closes the moment he announces that the GT-R will be on that night's show


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

I'll be from next week a week on holiday in Tallinn. :bawling: 

Somebody better put this on Youtube!!! I'm so gutted I'm missing that episode!!! 

Pretty sure though they won't put it on the track yet as none of the episodes I remember put the car that was racing Hamster and Capt Slow the same episode on the track. (maybe wishfull thinking)


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

As per my earlier post (http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/934719-post106.html), I've divided the sweepstake into two lists; one for a dry track and one for a wet/damp/mildly moist track.

To get the ball rolling with this new format, I've paid for a guess on the "wet list" of 1.20.3.

We've now had:

28 regular guesses (28 x £5) = £140
5 additional contributions to the charity (5 x £5) = £25

So, the prize fund is as follows:

£56 to the winner
£28 to the runner-up
£14 to 3rd-place
£42 + £25 = £67 to charity

*Dry Track Only*

Chamber 1.17.7
Evolution VI	1.17.8
davros 1.17.9
Spazpeker	1.18.0
bodi 1.18.2
TrickyB 1.18.3 (dry track)
tokyogtr 1.18.5
supraman 1.18.8
Rich-GT 1.18.9
First 1.19.0
Al_s13 1.19.3
tomgtr 1.19.5
supracat 1.19.6
Axolotl 1.19.7
dwreid 1.19.8
paulc 1.20.2
Hazardous	1.20.3
rblvjenkins	1.20.3
goldbrew 1.20.4
charles charlie	1.20.5
slow 1.20.6
maxxwaxx	1.21.8
Pugwash 1.22.4

*Wet/Damp/Mildly Moist Track Only*

TrickyB 1.19.7
supraman 1.20.3
tomgtr 1.20.5
Redlineash 1.20.8
supracat 1.21.4

*Full List*

*NAMES IN RED HAVE PAID*

1.17.3 GT-R Cowboy
1.17.4 Arch5
1.17.5 OllieMeff (dry track)
1.17.6 Godzilla-RR - BANNED
1.17.7 Chamber
1.17.8(4) Rising sun
1.17.8 EvolutionVI
1.17.9 davros
1.18.0 ticketmaster123, Spazpeker
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.2 bodi
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman (dry track), MacGTR, Bubble, Tr8kr (sunny day)
1.18.9 Rich-GT
1.19.0 First
1.19.1 KINGLEH, sumo69
1.19.2 Cornhoolio
1.19.3 PJCS, Al_s13
1.19.4 Lith, zig-zag
1.19.5 P3RV3RT, OllieMeff (wet track), tomgtr
1.19.6 supracat 
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track), axolotl
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc, dwreid
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.2 paulc
1.20.3 rblvjenkins, sin, Hazardous,supraman (wet track)
1.20.4 goldbrew
1.20.5 Charles Charlie
1.20.6 Slow
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott, Redlineash (damp track)
1.21.4 supracat
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.3 evoscott
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)

To help us can you add your *FORUM NAME* (in brackets) on your name/address field of the booking form so we can identify you.[/QUOTE]


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

If any of my times are correct then the prize can go to the charity
its a good cause.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Have I missed something here? Thought the bloody car was on TG tonight! Watched it all the way through (and it wasn't a very good episode anyway). It may explain the extension of time for committing to orders by NMGB if they knew it wasn't on the box this weekend.


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

supraman said:


> Ah, I didn't think about that! Let's say that if he puts any extra letters against the time, then the wet/damp list applies.
> 
> I'm getting "mildly moist" at the prospect of next week's episode!


:chuckle:


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Have I missed something here? Thought the bloody car was on TG tonight! Watched it all the way through (and it wasn't a very good episode anyway). It may explain the extension of time for committing to orders by NMGB if they knew it wasn't on the box this weekend.


I don't think anybody said it was on tonight, did they? The consensus seems to be that it is on next week. :squintdan

What's this about an extension?


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

I hope I'm not being too presumptuous and please correct me if I'm wrong but I believe GTaaaarrrr may be referring to the putative deadline within the first week in July for confirming or canceling orders. Many dealers are now saying they'll wait until the high performance tours come their way before insisting that customers sign official order forms or cancel so that customers have a chance to see the cars locally and up close before finally committing. p.s. I see "slow" has posted a time.....i hope that isn't captain slow aka James May as that could be construed as cheating


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

axolotl said:


> I hope I'm not being too presumptuous and please correct me if I'm wrong but I believe GTaaaarrrr may be referring to the putative deadline within the first week in July for confirming or canceling orders. Many dealers are now saying they'll wait until the high performance tours come their way before insisting that customers sign official order forms or cancel so that customers have a chance to see the cars locally and up close before finally committing.
> 
> That is what I was referring to mate. I asked what the deadline had been extended to last week and was advised that there was no backstop date at the moment. So I guess they are still making it up as they go along
> 
> So far as the date fot TG is concerned, looks like I got carried away :chuckle:


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> That is what I was referring to mate. I asked what the deadline had been extended to last week and was advised that there was no backstop date at the moment. So I guess they are still making it up as they go along
> 
> So far as the date fot TG is concerned, looks like I got carried away :chuckle:


I'm going off topic here for this thread but when I spoke to the concierge yesterday I realised that we have given our deposits not to nissan but to the individual HPCs. They have pre-ordered the vehicles on our behalf. The HPCs would have been within their rights to stipulate the 30 day rule to us regarding deposits but it seems that very sensibly they have allowed us more time as they understand that some people might want to actually see a GT-R before committing such a large amount of money. According to the concierge all pre-ordered GT-Rs which were not cancelled within 30 days will be delivered to the dealers and it will be then up to the individual dealers what they do with them.
From posts that I have seen on this forum it seems that the dealers have taken the honourable option and intend to pass on cancelled vehicles to their own customers who have pre-ordered and thereby bring some delivery dates forward. As far as I understand, once they have allocated cars and time slots for all their pre-order customers they would then be entitled to sell any remaining vehicles at a premium although they are not allowed to advertise vehicles at greater than list price...i.e. they will be P.O.A.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

supraman said:


> I don't think anybody said it was on tonight, did they? The consensus seems to be that it is on next week. :squintdan
> 
> What's this about an extension?


As much as the GTR vs. Bullet is on, has anyone actually contacted TG to confirm it will be lapping at Dunsfold on this series?

bearing in mind the Veyron's been in numerous articles but never been round Dunsfold

mook


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> bearing in mind the Veyron's been in numerous articles but never been round Dunsfold
> 
> mook


maybe because its not fast enough for VW ähm Bugatti,to set a perfect laptime :chuckle:


----------



## Drifter Steve (Dec 11, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> As much as the GTR vs. Bullet is on, has anyone actually contacted TG to confirm it will be lapping at Dunsfold on this series?
> 
> bearing in mind the Veyron's been in numerous articles but never been round Dunsfold
> 
> mook


my concern too


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Well if it doesn't happen we will refund everyone


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

John,

I'm sure as chairman of the GTROC, and with this charity event behind you, a quick call to the TG offices to find out would be worthwile?



Mook


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

1:19.0
1:19.5

Thank you


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> Well if it doesn't happen we will refund everyone


If it doesn´t happen,just spend the money for the charity:thumbsup: 

I dont care about the 5 gbp,and im sure anybody else too


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

OR

we transfer the sweepstake to the Mookitro, 













and what time it will lap the Anglesea GP circuit ALA Fifth gear, on August 23rd

On TV - Fifth Gear

:chuckle: 

Mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

scrap that, they don't use the GP circuit. basts!


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Utterly rediculous to return 5 or 10 GBP! Mine to charity please


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

i have no problem with that; if they don't do a lap then my money goes to charity too

but considering how this car seems to be all about lap times, i really doubt it would not do a lap......the veyron was/is a big sporty grand tourer, not a definitive sportscar (despite being very good to handle)


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Is there the distinct possibility that TG will await UK release next year??

Bloody hope not!


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

I sent an email on Saturday to the Top Gear website, TV show and magazine to inform them of our competition in the hope of getting a bit of publicity for the GT-R, the GTROC, this forum and, of course, the CLICSargent charity. 

Admittedly, I didn't actually ask them if the GT-R will be setting a lap time next Sunday but, if anyone ever replies, hopefully they will give us some indication. There have been so many posts on this forum about a car being prepared for the lap and claims that the lap has already been recorded that, perhaps stupidly, I thought it was a foregone conclusion.

I suggest that, if they don't set a time on Sunday, we just continue with the sweepstake until they do. This will benefit the charity for a few more months.

If they still haven't set a time soon after the UK cars start arriving in April 2009 then they probably never will, and we can deal with that situation closer to the time. Who knows, we might end up transferring our "bets" to the Spec V.


----------



## paulc (Mar 5, 2008)

My dealer apparently knows the time of the lap (but obviously wont announce this), so think its pretty good chance of us all knowing on sunday or at least certainly by April 09!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Then can you explain to your dealer what we're doing and ask them not to disclose the information please? It would be a shame for the charity to miss out.


----------



## paulc (Mar 5, 2008)

I was making the point that the time seems to have been made, rather than baiting the dealer and getting the time public. Just my belief that we will know in an episode sooner rather than later.
Don't worry, wasnt about to blow the whole sweepstake! -


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

*POSSIBLY ONLY 5 DAYS TO GO!*

Sorry I've been quiet for a few days. I'm on holiday - going to Goodwood on Friday! :clap: 

Anyway, I've added two guesses from Fuggles and one from Andy Hornsby. matlyp and ANDY400R are also taking part but I don't know their guesses yet.

*C'mon folks. The lap might be shown on Sunday's episode. Time is running out. Remember that we now have two separate lists for different weather conditions.*

We've now had:

33 regular guesses (33 x £5) = £165
10 additional contributions to the charity (10 x £5) = £50

So, the prize fund is as follows:

£66 to the winner
£33 to the runner-up
£16.50 to 3rd-place
£49.50 + £50 = £99.50 to charity

*Dry Track Only*

Chamber 1.17.7
Evolution VI	1.17.8
davros 1.17.9
Spazpeker	1.18.0
Andy Hornsby	1.18.1
bodi 1.18.2
TrickyB 1.18.3
tokyogtr 1.18.5
supraman 1.18.8
Rich-GT 1.18.9
First 1.19.0
Fuggles 1.19.0
Al_s13 1.19.3
tomgtr 1.19.5
supracat 1.19.6
Axolotl 1.19.7
dwreid 1.19.8
paulc 1.20.2
Hazardous	1.20.3
rblvjenkins	1.20.3
goldbrew 1.20.4
charles charlie	1.20.5
slow 1.20.6
maxxwaxx	1.21.8
Pugwash 1.22.4

*Wet/Damp/Mildly Moist Track Only*

Fuggles 1.19.5
TrickyB 1.19.7
supraman 1.20.3
tomgtr 1.20.5
Redlineash 1.20.8
supracat 1.21.4

*Full List*

*NAMES IN RED HAVE PAID*

1.17.3 GT-R Cowboy
1.17.4 Arch5
1.17.5 OllieMeff (dry track)
1.17.6 Godzilla-RR - BANNED
1.17.7 Chamber
1.17.8(4) Rising sun
1.17.8 EvolutionVI
1.17.9 davros
1.18.0 ticketmaster123, Spazpeker
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.2 bodi
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman (dry track), MacGTR, Bubble, Tr8kr (sunny day)
1.18.9 Rich-GT
1.19.0 First, Fuggles (dry track)
1.19.1 KINGLEH, sumo69
1.19.2 Cornhoolio
1.19.3 PJCS, Al_s13
1.19.4 Lith, zig-zag
1.19.5 P3RV3RT, OllieMeff (wet track), tomgtr, Fuggles (wet track)
1.19.6 supracat 
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track), axolotl
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc, dwreid
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.2 paulc
1.20.3 rblvjenkins, sin, Hazardous,supraman (wet track)
1.20.4 goldbrew
1.20.5 Charles Charlie
1.20.6 Slow
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott, Redlineash (damp track)
1.21.4 supracat
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.3 evoscott
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)

To help us can you add your *FORUM NAME* (in brackets) on your name/address field of the booking form so we can identify you.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

if i win, all goes to charity.


----------



## ANDY400R (Mar 28, 2008)

(and ANDY400R are also taking part but I don't know their guesses yet.)


Supraman my guess is a 1min19.9
Thanks


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

From my reckoning we're at £150. Which means about £60 goes to charity. I'm sure we could do better than that


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> if i win, all goes to charity.


I _*will*_ win so get that cheque written out for the full amount to charity..


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

*Less than 1 day to go - possibly*

*C'mon folks. The lap might be shown on tomorrow's episode. Time is running out. Remember that we now have two separate lists for different weather conditions.*

ANDY400R has guessed 1.19.9. I'm still waiting for matlyp to confirm his guess.

To be honest, I asked the Nissan representatives at Goodwood whether they knew if the car would be setting a lap time on Sunday. They were aware that the bullet train race was happening tomorrow but speculated that the lap time might be getting set later in the series. Perhaps this explains the rumours that the GT-R will also be appearing on next week's episode?

We've now had:

33 regular guesses (33 x £5) = £165
10 additional contributions to the charity (10 x £5) = £50

So, the prize fund is as follows:

£66 to the winner
£33 to the runner-up
£16.50 to 3rd-place
£49.50 + £50 = £99.50 to charity

*Dry Track Only*

Chamber 1.17.7
Evolution VI	1.17.8
davros 1.17.9
Spazpeker	1.18.0
Andy Hornsby	1.18.1
bodi 1.18.2
TrickyB 1.18.3
tokyogtr 1.18.5
supraman 1.18.8
Rich-GT 1.18.9
First 1.19.0
Fuggles 1.19.0
Al_s13 1.19.3
tomgtr 1.19.5
supracat 1.19.6
Axolotl 1.19.7
dwreid 1.19.8
ANDY400R	1.19.9
paulc 1.20.2
Hazardous	1.20.3
rblvjenkins	1.20.3
goldbrew 1.20.4
charles charlie	1.20.5
slow 1.20.6
maxxwaxx	1.21.8
Pugwash 1.22.4

*Wet/Damp/Mildly Moist Track Only*

Fuggles 1.19.5
TrickyB 1.19.7
supraman 1.20.3
tomgtr 1.20.5
Redlineash 1.20.8
supracat 1.21.4

*Full List*

*NAMES IN RED HAVE PAID*

1.17.3 GT-R Cowboy
1.17.4 Arch5
1.17.5 OllieMeff (dry track)
1.17.6 Godzilla-RR - BANNED
1.17.7 Chamber
1.17.8(4) Rising sun
1.17.8 EvolutionVI
1.17.9 davros
1.18.0 ticketmaster123, Spazpeker
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.2 bodi
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman (dry track), MacGTR, Bubble, Tr8kr (sunny day)
1.18.9 Rich-GT
1.19.0 First, Fuggles (dry track)
1.19.1 KINGLEH, sumo69
1.19.2 Cornhoolio
1.19.3 PJCS, Al_s13
1.19.4 Lith, zig-zag
1.19.5 P3RV3RT, OllieMeff (wet track), tomgtr, Fuggles (wet track)
1.19.6 supracat 
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track), axolotl
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc, dwreid
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!, ANDY400R
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.2 paulc
1.20.3 rblvjenkins, sin, Hazardous,supraman (wet track)
1.20.4 goldbrew
1.20.5 Charles Charlie
1.20.6 Slow
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott, Redlineash (damp track)
1.21.4 supracat
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.3 evoscott
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)

To help us can you add your *FORUM NAME* (in brackets) on your name/address field of the booking form so we can identify you.[/QUOTE]


----------



## James Buckley (Aug 26, 2005)

My guess is that they don't put it round the track tonight!


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

James Buckley said:


> My guess is that they don't put it round the track tonight!


Well pay your fiver, and I might consider it!


----------



## James Buckley (Aug 26, 2005)

done, cheque's in the post.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Rather than answering a poll with "yes please I want to know" why not help support a worthwhile cause and raise money for children with cancer?


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

i dont think you can accept any more entries as the track time is now known on other forums... blatently obvious someone in the list above knows it too...


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Hi5 said:


> i dont think you can accept any more entries as the track time is now known on other forums... blatently obvious someone in the list above knows it too...




The only person that knows the time is me-the time you have seen Adam is wrong.
As the forum are trying to earn money for charity, I think as John has stated it would be better to place a small bet.


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

you arent the only person that knows the time treg, was a studio full of people who know  but glad the time you posted is wrong, if it is


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Hi5 said:


> you arent the only person that knows the time treg, was a studio full of people who know  but glad the time you posted is wrong, if it is



Lol. Yes but there were only 2 Skyline owners there, that cared about the result!!

Mr Fuggles pm coming your way now!!


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

Was it a dry track? That's all most people want to know.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

*Give money to charity AND learn the lap time!*

Disappointingly, there hasn't been any activity on the sweepstake since last Monday, so TREG and I have decided to turn his lap time knowledge to the sick kids advantage! :clap: 

If you donate £5 to the charity by following the original link http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-52-toView_245-r35_gt_r_and_bbc_top_gear.html (ignore the text, there is no need to guess anymore) then we will PM you the time. *Obviously this will only work if nobody posts the time anywhere else.*

*Since we know for a fact that the lap time will be revealed this Sunday, some of you may want to take this last opportunity to donate to the charity without learning the time. In this case, click the link above but, during the ordering process, add something to your name that makes it obvious you don't want to know the time (e.g. Joe (if you tell me the time, I'll sneak round in the night and swap your R35 for a ZR1) Bloggs.*

In either case, if you still want to guess the laptime then go ahead and I will add you to the list. However, I'm afraid it won't count because, even if you did actually guess correctly, nobody would believe you.

Please note that 100% of all money paid from this point forward will go to the charity and will not be included in the sweepstake prize fund.


----------



## Spazpeker (Mar 26, 2008)

Just paid my £5 let me know !!!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

supraman said:


> If you donate £5 to the charity by following the original link http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-52-toView_245-r35_gt_r_and_bbc_top_gear.html (ignore the text, there is no need to guess anymore) then we will PM you the time. *Obviously this will only work if nobody posts the time anywhere else.*
> 
> *Since we know for a fact that the lap time will be revealed this Sunday, some of you may want to take this last opportunity to donate to the charity without learning the time. In this case, click the link above but, during the ordering process, add something to your name that makes it obvious you don't want to know the time (e.g. Joe (if you tell me the time, I'll sneak round in the night and swap your R35 for a ZR1) Bloggs.*
> 
> ...


Brilliant idea. 

But let's not post the answer on here' I'd rather wait and see......... oooooh the anticipation :chuckle:


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> Brilliant idea.
> 
> But let's not post the answer on here' I'd rather wait and see......... oooooh the anticipation :chuckle:


Absolutely. I definitely don't want to know the time! I found out the result of the bullet train race on this forum by accident because it was shown an hour later in Scotland and somebody from England posted the result before the show had even started here. NOBODY POST IT ANYWHERE ON THE FORUM UNTIL AFTER THE SHOW HAS BEEN AIRED!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/101287-top-gear-laptime-warning.html#post941080


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Well done to everyone so far whos put something in for the charity!!
You have been pm'd with the Topgear track results!!

Some pics as the other thread was closed!!


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

This double-your-money offer still applies to anybody who wants to pay £5 to be sent the lap time or just contribute to the charity - http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/100573-double-your-money.html


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Well done chaps-Thats a well spent £5 for charity!!
Keep the money coming in and the Topgear time will be revealed!!


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

5 Pounds paid!


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

£5 in


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

mindlessoath said:


> £5 in


edit: didnt go through - got a blue screen. sorry  will do it later.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

is it just me or are they're loads of nerdy looking people in the audience???


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

mindlessoath said:


> edit: didnt go through - got a blue screen. sorry  will do it later.




Still nothing!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

just sent thru another 5 quid. didn't get to chose a time though... think my previous was 1.18.9? Make my 2nd one 1.19.4.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

tokyogtr said:


> just sent thru another 5 quid. didn't get to chose a time though... think my previous was 1.18.9? Make my 2nd one 1.19.4.




Think all guess times have been stopped now-you've paid to know the time!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The sweepstake now stands at over £200 so, regardless of what time is posted up at Top Gear, thank you to everyone who donated and guessed. If you want to know the time you can still pay to find out before the programme is aired, but entry to the sweepstake is now closed.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Does the fact it was a dry track mean TrickyB doesn't win?

mook


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

I would like to donate my winnings to the association of british drivers A B D . I believe their philosophy of improving road safety through improved driver training re hazard awareness, anticipation, always being able to stop within the distance you can see to be clear etc. and also pressuring the government to use more of the immense motoring taxes on improving the quality of our road surfaces is the best way to reduce deaths and serious injuries on our roads. Despite the current "motorist-bashing" climate, I believe most of us know that a performance car if driven sensibly can be actually safer than other cars for obvious reasons (as long as we are not lulled into a false sense of security then overtaking is safer, stopping distances are reduced and better roadholding means more control).....end of rant 
Andrew


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

well done axolotl 


bad luck trickyb


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

Thats a shame i am sure i saw some water on the track
cant my half go to the clic sargent charity?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

fair kop worth a try lol
well done axolotl


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Axolotl won the sweepstake with the exact time of 1.19.7. Many congratulations to him!

The final positions were:

1st axolotl - 1.19.7 - He wins £66 (40%)
2nd dwreid - 1.19.8 - He wins £33 (20%)
3rd ANDY400R -1.19.9 - He wins £16.50 (10%)

If Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc, GTaaaaaarrrrrr! had taken part, then they would have won some of this money too as their original (non sweepstake) guesses were 1.19.8 or 1.19.9! You've got to be in it to win it! TrickyB did take part, and he guessed the exact time, but unfortunately it was his wet lap time that was correct! Ouch, so close!

The money that we took was divided as follows:

33 regular guesses (33 x £5) = £165
2 payments (Spazpeker, Godsp) to learn the Top Gear time early (2 x £5) = £10
16 additional contributions to the charity (supraman, matlyp, nicherotors, 16 x £5) = £80

*ClicSargent (CLIC Sargent - Caring for Children and Young People with Cancer : About us) therefore gets £49.50 from the sweepstake fund (30%), plus at least £80 from additional payments, totalling £129.50. Many thanks to those of you who contributed. I'm flying to London today for the GT-R Summerfest (http://www.gtr.co.uk/summerfest/) so I won't get round to sending off the cheque to the charity for at least a few days. Therefore, if any of you want to contribute to this good cause then just use the original link to make the payment (http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-52-toView_245-r35_gt_r_and_bbc_top_gear.html).*

The final guess lists were:

*Dry Track Only*

Chamber 1.17.7
Evolution VI	1.17.8
davros 1.17.9
Spazpeker	1.18.0
Andy Hornsby	1.18.1
bodi 1.18.2
TrickyB 1.18.3
tokyogtr 1.18.5
supraman 1.18.8
Rich-GT 1.18.9
First 1.19.0
Fuggles 1.19.0
Al_s13 1.19.3
tomgtr 1.19.5
supracat 1.19.6
*axolotl 1.19.7*dwreid 1.19.8
ANDY400R	1.19.9
paulc 1.20.2
Hazardous	1.20.3
rblvjenkins	1.20.3
goldbrew 1.20.4
charles charlie	1.20.5
slow 1.20.6
maxxwaxx	1.21.8
Pugwash 1.22.4

*Wet/Damp/Mildly Moist Track Only*

tokyogtr	1.19.4
Fuggles 1.19.5
TrickyB 1.19.7
supraman 1.20.3
tomgtr 1.20.5
Redlineash 1.20.8
supracat 1.21.4

*Full List*

*NAMES IN RED HAVE PAID*

1.17.3 GT-R Cowboy
1.17.4 Arch5
1.17.5 OllieMeff (dry track)
1.17.6 Godzilla-RR - BANNED
1.17.7 Chamber
1.17.8(4) Rising sun
1.17.8 EvolutionVI
1.17.9 davros
1.18.0 ticketmaster123, Spazpeker
1.18.1 Andy Hornsby
1.18.2 bodi
1.18.3 stealth, TrickyB (dry track)
1.18.4 supracat (with suspension mods)
1.18.5 tokyogtr
1.18.6 yuangs
1.18.7 kpkpkp
1.18.8 supraman (dry track), MacGTR, Bubble, Tr8kr (sunny day)
1.18.9 Rich-GT
1.19.0 First, Fuggles (dry track)
1.19.1 KINGLEH, sumo69
1.19.2 Cornhoolio
1.19.3 PJCS, Al_s13
1.19.4 Lith, zig-zag, tokyogtr (wet track)
1.19.5 P3RV3RT, OllieMeff (wet track), tomgtr, Fuggles (wet track)
1.19.6 supracat 
1.19.7 TrickyB (wet track), axolotl
1.19.8 Peely, Benji406V6Coupe, ac427, Moff, kennyc, dwreid
1.19.9 GTaaaaaarrrrrr!, ANDY400R
1.20.0 Aerodramatics
1.20.1 skyline69_uk
1.20.2 paulc
1.20.3 rblvjenkins, sin, Hazardous,supraman (wet track)
1.20.4 goldbrew
1.20.5 Charles Charlie
1.20.6 Slow
1.20.7 NBM33
1.20.8 evoscott, Redlineash (damp track)
1.21.4 supracat
1.21.5 LivingMovie
1.21.7 mugwump
1.21.8 maxxwaxx
1.22.0 Armed English
1.22.2 neilstafford, BobLeBuilder
1.22.3 evoscott
1.22.4 Pugwash (pessimistic about fairness)


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Congratulations to everyone who took part and helped raise some money for this charity. A special thank you to Russ for organising this.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I understand from _supraman _some of the winners have decided to donate their winnings to the charity as well. :clap:


----------

